# White vs. Brown pool filter sand? Anyone have pics?



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm starting a new tank and just picked up pool filter sand from a pool supply store and it is very white. I don't really like it. One of the stores said they get "brownish" filter sand sometimes. Has anyone found/used this? Anyone have pics of it? Thanks


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Have a look at this http://www.redflint.com/filtration.htm compare the PFS and aquarium sand, you will see they are the same product, according to the specs.


----------



## drummerboy1248 (Dec 7, 2013)

I too have wondered about that. I have PFS in my 125g. Though it is tan/light brown in the bucket, it looks white in the tank. I have seen darker sands in the LFS, but at a premium price. Be nice to find a cheap darker sand.


----------



## shelbynjakesdad (Mar 13, 2013)

I also prefer the darker sand. With the tank lights on, it looks much lighter than it does in the bag or with the lights off. It compliments the color of my rocks and adds some depth... Also, tends to not show as much waste.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Not a big fan of the white sand myself. I have some aragonite sand in my tang tank and its just too white for my liking but until I upgrade its staying. In my 180 I just setup I got pool filter sand, well that's what I ordered from the pool store, but what they actually use is a more coarse grade of silica sand which is more brown, not a lot but makes a huge difference imo. When the tang tank gets an upgrade I will be adding the silica sand to it.


----------



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

BillD - yes those two do look the same, but both look better than the white that I got. I've not seen that brand around here. Where do you get it? Anyone have a source for a pool filter sand that is not bright white?


----------



## jrl2112 (Jul 6, 2011)

This isn't the greatest picture but gives you an idea. I used Quikrete pool filter sand from HD. It looks brownish red out of the water but when it's wet and in the aquarium it's a light brown. I think it looks pretty good.







[/URL]


----------



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

jrl-
I think that looks great - I'd be happy with that. Do you remember if it was actually called "pool filter sand"? When I went to HD they had a lot of Quickrete products but not one called pool filter sand.


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

Here is mine. Went to the local rock and landscaping company. Told them I needed Pool Filter Sand for an aquarium. He shows me this, they had it in Medium and Fine. On the bag it was called "blasting" sand. It looks really dark in the bucket cleaning it, but under the lights it looks awesome.


----------



## jrl2112 (Jul 6, 2011)

mdog said:


> jrl-
> I think that looks great - I'd be happy with that. Do you remember if it was actually called "pool filter sand"? When I went to HD they had a lot of Quickrete products but not one called pool filter sand.


They sell a bunch of different Quickrete products inside the store but i find this out in the lawn and garden section by itself. It's available at my stores but may not be stocked in all of them. Not sure.


----------



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

That blasting sand really looks great as well. I'd be very happy with either. I'll look in the garden center at HD for the pool filter sand - good tip. Thanks for all the replies. Great forum here!


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

Yeah, I got mine for $6 for a 100lb bag. The pool places were crazy expensive. Just FYI... Good Luck.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Mine is close to sparrows without the darker specks, I paid $10 canuck bux at a pool store for 50lb bags


----------



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

Looked at a bunch of pool places and they just had the white - very bright. None of my local HDs carried it either. Stopped into a huge commercial building and masonry supply place and bingo - natural "tan" pool filter sand. I don't have it in the tank yet but I think it's going to look great.
Amazing what some people will do for the right color sand!


----------

